# Anybody tried out the Anthologies?



## joshp214 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi, I plan on building the Anthologies tower speakers soon, and was wondering if anybody here is using them yet?


----------



## roadkingrich (Dec 2, 2014)

.


----------

